# Pauline hanson: Muslims on welfare



## The Great Goose (Oct 2, 2016)

Muslims with four wives on welfare: Hanson

She's found a niche with Muslim bashing. I never noticed how much of a dumb hater she is though. She's complaining about single mums on welfare but the thing is, even if we cattle prodded every last welfare recipient into a factory, the powers that be would STILL be selling off our land and assets to the lowest foreign bidder.


----------



## Old Yeller (Oct 2, 2016)

The Great Goose said:


> Muslims with four wives on welfare: Hanson
> 
> She's found a niche with Muslim bashing. I never noticed how much of a dumb hater she is though. She's complaining about single mums on welfare but the thing is, even if we cattle prodded every last welfare recipient into a factory, the powers that be would STILL be selling off our land and assets to the lowest foreign bidder.




Looks like we got another bossy one over there.  Somebody needs to screw her down a peg or two......


----------

